# Customers Black Coyote



## brian33080

Just finished this black coyote for a customer. Delivered it to him yesterday. Sorry about the shadows.


----------



## brian33080




----------



## brian33080




----------



## redneck-archery

that looks good , nice work.


----------



## scrapewatcher

looks great. if i saw that in the wopods i would crap myself lol.


----------



## John-in-VA

Great looking yote and mount .


----------



## lasershot

dont know y ur sorry. looks great to me.


----------



## gettinold

Wow that would give my wife and grandkids nightmares.
Nice


----------



## Juneauhunt

Awesome mount...and scary, too.


----------



## batsonbe

Looks amazing! I killed a black one when I was a little boy in Allendale, Sc


----------



## brian33080

Thanks for the nice comments. Brian


----------



## Brendon_t

That is an awesome looking dog and great taxi work.


----------



## shooter6687

Wow looks great....


----------



## Hep

very nice looking!


----------



## compaq4

looks like he was a mean one, nice mount!


----------



## Capt'n D

Very cool!


----------



## BP1992

Looks good


----------



## Screename

Looks awesome! I'm thinking my $800 dollar taxidermy bill this year just went up.....since I trapped this guy over the weekend. I like what you did with that one.


----------



## brian33080

Thanks. That's going to be a great mount, I like the white patch. It's great to see the little one out there also. Thanks again for the nice words. Brian


----------



## ermont

That is a very unique trophy. Well worth whatever it cost to mount.


----------



## brian33080

Thanks guys.


----------



## Where's Bruce?

Serious talent! Awesome mount...I want one!


----------



## brian33080

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Tony Bagnall

OMG every time i went in the room near that I would expected it to jump on me!!! Are you sure its dead LOL!!!


----------



## brian33080

Thanks.


----------



## bucknut1

very cool


----------



## jhill56

that looks awesome!


----------



## brian33080

Thanks


----------



## 3dn4jc

sweet


----------



## MountNMan

Cool, I like it!


----------



## Lung Buster82

Great mount!


----------



## brian33080

Thanks


----------



## OCHO505

Looks legit!! Great work!! :darkbeer:


----------



## MountNMan

Looks Great!


----------



## Ishi Spirit

That is a quality mount!!


----------



## Easton Flinger

Coolest coyote mount ive ever seen


----------



## getem2011

Great looking mount!


----------



## sunman

nice!


----------



## Micah6:8

Beautiful yote.


----------



## hoytgirl4

Beautiful mount!


----------



## Dan Mallia

Very nice!


----------



## Big_Bucks

👍👍👍


----------



## coloelk340

that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## kpizzle318

Wow that's nice

Sent from my SM-J327VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## azelkhunter12

That's so cool. I'd love to see one


----------



## Bth340

That’s unique. So cool


----------



## sdwalker98

nice job


----------



## gobblercaller

nice


----------



## 925767

Great mount job! If it was out west I would think it might be wolf/coyote hybrid. Beautiful


----------



## brian.kass

Nice


----------

